# placement of closure device



## jhcpc09 (Mar 3, 2011)

In the recent Coding Edge magazine it appears that the placement of the closure device can no longer be charged period.  I thought it was only included in the peripheral interventional codes and not the coronary aspect.  Can someone clarify this?  Has the "G" code for placement of closure device gone away completley when an intervention is performed in either coronary or peripheral?


----------



## Misty Dawn (Mar 3, 2011)

2011 cardiac cath codes include placement of vasular access closure devices and related imaging when performed.  
For the new periph codes: 
Vascular closure device is included in 37220-37235. 
Vascular closure device is NOT included in 0234T-0238T.

Hope that helps some.


----------

